
Deon – An Ethics Checklist for Data Scientists - kiyanwang
http://deon.drivendata.org/
======
montenegrohugo
I really like this. Developers create a lot of value, but they must be
cognizant of the implications of their work. I don't think its good enough to
delegate responsibility to the employer/superior (see Nürenberg trials). At
the same time I also am unsure that moral preaching will do the job of
convincing the community to have and enforce a higher ethical standard.

But making it _easier_ to have and implement this standard by using tools such
as this may have a, in my opinion, bigger effect than moral preaching.

Make the right decision be the easy decision and soon you'll find everyone
doing the right thing.

